# Cable snaps on USS Eisenhower during landing



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2016)

Holy crap!

There were injuries on board, but aircrew was good-to-go.

Question - had that been a jet, and not a prop job, would the final outcome been tragically different?

Navy: Human error to blame for March cable break aboard USS Eisenhower flight deck


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> There were injuries on board, but aircrew was good-to-go.
> 
> ...



They all land at full military power, for just this eventuality.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 12, 2016)

I think that the jets land at a higher speed, and they go to military power, so they would just keep going.  The prop-driven have a slower landing speed, so I am not surprised that it dipped off the bow a bit.  Still, when you see it disappear, holy smokes....

I imagine the pilot thinking, "oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit...."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2016)

That was a very long couple of seconds when the plane was out of view.

To add - @TLDR20 , what I was trying to ask is that because of the speed a jet is flying, would they have had a more difficult time recovering from the incident?

Edit - re-read your answer above. Got it, thanks.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2016)

Ground effect certainly didn't hurt.



Ooh-Rah said:


> That was a very long couple of seconds when the plane was out of view.
> 
> To add - @TLDR20 , what I was trying to ask is that because of the speed a jet is flying, would they have had a more difficult time recovering from the incident?
> 
> Edit - re-read your answer above. Got it, thanks.



Thrust to weight, pilot skill, proximity to stall speed, angle of attack...lots of factors with or without afterburner.


----------



## Brill (Jul 12, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> They all land at full military power, for just this eventuality.



Yep, on the ES-3, wheels hit the deck, throttle to mil, and back on the stick. Being thrust forward in the harness (from a good arrest) was a sigh of relief.  Sounds like a fucking vacuum cleaner huh?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 12, 2016)

lindy said:


> Yep, on the ES-3, wheels hit the deck, throttle to mil, and back on the stick. Being thrust forward in the harness (from a good arrest) was a sigh of relief.  Sounds like a fucking vacuum cleaner huh?



That takes big old cajones, I am always impressed with naval aviators...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2016)

I bet a few flight suit's need cleaning out after that. Holy shit!


----------



## Etype (Jul 12, 2016)

Whether they're prepared for it or not, I'm impressed.


----------



## Brill (Jul 12, 2016)

The radar guys on the E-2C don't have ejection seats either: their SOP is to ditch, use their HEEDs bottles, and just swim.  At least with jets, the aircrew has the confidence of the ejection seats but if we did end up in the water, our O2 masks worked submerged too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2016)

Cable snap?  I smell PTSD for everybody.

Or at least this guy.

Justin Gorley


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 12, 2016)

lindy said:


> The radar guys on the E-2C don't have ejection seats either: their SOP is to ditch, use their HEEDs bottles, and just swim.  At least with jets, the aircrew has the confidence of the ejection seats but if we did end up in the water, our O2 masks worked submerged too.



Yeah I don't know how much I'd like that...


----------



## pardus (Jul 13, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Cable snap?  I smell PTSD for everybody.
> 
> Or at least this guy.
> 
> Justin Gorley



Fucking asshole.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Cable snap?  I smell PTSD for everybody.
> 
> Or at least this guy.
> 
> Justin Gorley



OMFG.  What a fucking clown.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 13, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Cable snap?  I smell PTSD for everybody.
> 
> Or at least this guy.
> 
> Justin Gorley



*"The only traumatic event he would have witnessed was the day that the refrigerator didn’t work and he had to drink a warm Coke." *


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 13, 2016)

lindy said:


> Yep, on the ES-3, wheels hit the deck, throttle to mil, and back on the stick. Being thrust forward in the harness (from a good arrest) was a sigh of relief. * Sounds like a fucking vacuum cleaner huh*?



They called them the Hoover, after the vacuum.

I had to fly aboard the Ike a few years ago to teach some classes in the medical department, went aboard/took off in a C2 Greyhound.  No window, no perspective.  Did not enjoy it.  Especially the chat about what to do if we had to ditch at sea.  I am a good swimmer, but not _that_ good.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Cable snap?  I smell PTSD for everybody.
> 
> Or at least this guy.
> 
> Justin Gorley



President and CEO of "Military  with PTSD", he wrote a book about his exploits while on active duty:whatever:. I guess he should at least act like he has PTSD.


----------

